# Thinking about a high mileage 04 GTO



## flying_ryann (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying an 04 GTO that is for sale locally here. It has 112K miles on it. And looks to be in good condition. Just wondering if this car still has plenty of life left if it was taken care of?? If i get this car it will be my daily driver for a while. The price is $6000 so u kinda cant beat that for a GTO. I have a Z06 Corvette so this will make a good car for everyday driving. Also I was wondering how it does in snow and slop like that?? I know it wont be the best but just wondering if it can do it?? Not looking for nothing fancy out of this car, just a fun car to drive everyday. I just drive a jetta now for a daily car, looking for something better


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

You should know that anything with an LS base engine will be a good car since you've owned one yourself. I personally don't recommend you driving it in the snow but does have a higher ground clearance plus more weight so it would drive a little better than a vette from my own personal experience


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I really think the price is good for it, ill go for it.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

:agree cause at that price its a bargain


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

6K! dang thats crazy! 112K is a lot of miles but to own the car at 6K is awesome. If the engine is bad just drop an LS2 in it


----------

